# Not a baby anymore...



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

I was out with the goats today and took a picture of Flower resting next to her momma, Jezabelle. I got to thinking--I cannot believe how fast she grew up...she turned 1 on March 27th and is expecting a family of her own in about a month! Here's my "little girl" 










And here she is when she was about a week old:


----------



## Sarah (Mar 12, 2011)

She is a pretty girl! Grew up nicely!! You must be proud! :wave:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Thank you! She's a real sweetie too


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

She's gorgeous! I love her coloring


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

What a beauty!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

She's beautiful. Are lamanchas as sweet as they say???


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

She is so pretty and still cute as a bug even all grown up......where's Benny? I want to see Benny....love that guy!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Wow she sure has grown! What a beautiful doe!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

She's so pretty!


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

peggy said:


> She's beautiful. Are lamanchas as sweet as they say???


YES! They are extremely sweet and easy-going goats in my experience 



cdtrum said:


> She is so pretty and still cute as a bug even all grown up......where's Benny? I want to see Benny....love that guy!


I didn't get any pictures of him today because he's shedding really bad at the moment and looks kind of raggedy...LOL! I will be sure to get plenty of photos this summer when he is back to his handsome self


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Oh, she's beautiful! I  her coloring. Hope her delivery is fast and smooth.

Deb Mc


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

What a pretty girl....she sure did mature.... :thumb:


----------



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

I love LaManchas!!!! She's gorgeous!!!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

She's beautiful! Love the coloring. Good luck with kids!


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

What a pretty girl! I love black and white


----------



## jglfainters (Jan 10, 2011)

So cute as a baby and a very pretty doe all grown up now. Can't wait to see pics when her babies arrive!


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Awww! I love her name too.. She does kinda look like a cute little skunk in that baby picture. Lol.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She has sure grown from a beautiful baby to an outright gorgeous young lady  
You must be so proud :hug: 

Can't wait to meet her babies :clap:


----------

